# Evan's model building software?



## Dizneygurl99 (Aug 3, 2010)

Has anyone heard of or used this program? 

i was searching around online for a good program or something to use for scratch building structures from balsa wood or styrene and came across this website....http://www.modeltrainsoftware.com/model-builder.html

I printed the "free building" and gave it a shot and it turned out pretty decent..but I'm not sure if shelling out money for the whole program is worth it or not....thought? OR if anyone knows any OTHER blue print type websites let me know.

Thanks


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Check in the Walthers catalog or their website. I seem to recall that they offered a couple of options here. (Not sure which software mfrs, though.)

As a side note, I've visited an HO club south of Boston. They have an urban section of their (huge) layout that has several clusters of row-houses, warehouses, etc. ... they're all made from simple 2D photo-like prints mounted on foam board and the like. If you stand back a few feet, it's incredibly convincing, with very realistic details (brick, shadow lines, etc.). They've gone the extra step and added a FEW "3D" additions, such as gutter downspouts, fire escape stairways, etc. But overall, the construction is simple, and the look is great.

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

That looks pretty interesting, Dizney---I may give it shot in the future. You might want to look at thortrains http://www.thortrains.net/ for some free downloads in your gauge or scale.


----------



## Dizneygurl99 (Aug 3, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Check in the Walthers catalog or their website. I seem to recall that they offered a couple of options here. (Not sure which software mfrs, though.)
> 
> As a side note, I've visited an HO club south of Boston. They have an urban section of their (huge) layout that has several clusters of row-houses, warehouses, etc. ... they're all made from simple 2D photo-like prints mounted on foam board and the like. If you stand back a few feet, it's incredibly convincing, with very realistic details (brick, shadow lines, etc.). They've gone the extra step and added a FEW "3D" additions, such as gutter downspouts, fire escape stairways, etc. But overall, the construction is simple, and the look is great.
> 
> TJ


I'll have to check that out!...that might be something to use in the background to make appear like there is more buildings and such...I'm really focusing on details in our new layout and realism...so i'll look into


----------



## Dizneygurl99 (Aug 3, 2010)

Reckers said:


> That looks pretty interesting, Dizney---I may give it shot in the future. You might want to look at thortrains http://www.thortrains.net/ for some free downloads in your gauge or scale.


Thanks for the link...there's quite a bit of cool stuff there I'd like to try...some bigger scale stuff too that i might be able to scale down..great link!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

No problem----it's nice to have a lady among all us old goats!


----------



## Dizneygurl99 (Aug 3, 2010)

Reckers said:


> No problem----it's nice to have a lady among all us old goats!



haha gladly! am I really the only one?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah----there's nothing lady-like about Big Ed, and Camilla is actually a guy trying to sell his "Everything about trains" book to the unsuspecting. Incidentally, here's a site I'd like to suggest to you---it's not print and play, but I think you'd like something more challenging:
http://ogaugerr.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/frm/f/3681097934


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Update to my Post #2, above...

I looked in the Walthers calatlog ... the structures software that they offer is the same "Model Builder" that you referenced in Post 1.

Re: guys/girls ...

We have TulsaFlyer "Jody" here on the forum ... (I've been too embarrased to ask  )

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't believe I've had the pleasure of meeting Jody, so I'll keep my hopes to myself.


----------



## Dizneygurl99 (Aug 3, 2010)

Reckers said:


> Yeah----there's nothing lady-like about Big Ed, and Camilla is actually a guy trying to sell his "Everything about trains" book to the unsuspecting. Incidentally, here's a site I'd like to suggest to you---it's not print and play, but I think you'd like something more challenging:
> http://ogaugerr.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/frm/f/3681097934


you guys seem to know me so well already..I'm always looking for a good challenge....


----------



## Dizneygurl99 (Aug 3, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Update to my Post #2, above...
> 
> I looked in the Walthers calatlog ... the structures software that they offer is the same "Model Builder" that you referenced in Post 1.
> 
> ...



haha yah I checked the Walthers calatlog and was like.....wait a minute???...at least that means it's a little bit better of a program than i thought....and hmmm..."jody" i guess could go either way as far as names go


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> "calatlog"


 /\
||
=== Dohh! What was I smokin' there?!? (Maybe some of Big Ed's old Woodstock stash!)


----------



## Dizneygurl99 (Aug 3, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> /\
> ||
> === Dohh! What was I smokin' there?!? (Maybe some of Big Ed's old Woodstock stash!)



oh great...and now i look like I had some too hwell: that's what i get for copying and pasting to save typing time....


----------

